# Cross your legs Lads



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are of a nervous disposition don't watch:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tering-animation-reveals-stage-man-woman.html

tony:crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Odd thing to be googling on a Friday night Tony. (sorry for using the word "Googling")

Do you have something you wish to share with us?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Odd thing to be googling on a Friday night Tony. (sorry for using the word "Googling")
> 
> Do you have something you wish to share with us?


Hardly googling,:wink2: but it means i'll never go over to the other side :laugh:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Hardly googling,:wink2: but it means i'll never go over to the other side :laugh:
> 
> tony


Oh I dunno. Some people on here already think your a bit of an old Fanny anyhow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Reminds me of that old joke, how many psychiatrists does it take to change a light blub, only one but it really needs to want to change.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that your brightest thought today then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You've had 3.5 hours to come up with that, you're getting old mate.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Why would any of us want to watch that?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Why would any of us want to watch that?


Mrs D would. She loves stuff like that although I suspect she would want to watch the real thing not a cartoon. Its a bit worrying. And you want her to come and see you.

Be careful what you wish for. Ive booked her flight. Mwahahaaaaa!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind watching the real thing I think, out of curiosity and female to male.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just checked there's one on YT.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe Tony was ogling and not googling


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Maybe Tony was ogling and not googling


'twould explain a lot > >


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

No wonder there so grumpy doing all that and finding out it was a passing fad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just watched the proper video, I'll pass ta muchly, breakfast not required today.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> If you are of a nervous disposition don't watch:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tering-animation-reveals-stage-man-woman.html
> 
> tony:crying:


Oh goody, a link to an extreme rightwing rag I must click on that.......not.>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Oh goody, a link to an extreme rightwing rag I must click on that.......not.>


You should do, it's all about how YOUR operation was conducted :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on Tony play nice, it could make a man out of you > >


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I worked with a guy called Nick who became a Nicky. After the Op. I watched as people giggled behind her back and were sometimes openly abusive.
I only got to know and become became friendly with Nicky after her Op. through projects we were both involed in. During that time I learned one thing, apart fom how cheap and easy it is to make jokes in that situation (including me), was that I had found new hero.
I became more aware of a rare human quality that I now much admire and that is one where people have the courage of their convictions. Most of us can just talk the talk.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I worked with a guy called Nick who became a Nicky. After the Op. I watched as people giggled behind her back and were sometimes openly abusive.
> I only got to know and become became friendly with Nicky after her Op. through projects we were both involed in. During that time I learned one thing, apart fom how cheap and easy it is to make jokes in that situation (including me), was that I had found new hero.
> I became more aware of a rare human quality that I now much admire and that is one where people have the courage of their convictions. Most of us can just talk the talk.


Good for her! It cannot be an easy thing to have lived with being trapped in the wrong gender body. Thankfully those that ridicule and abuse people because of such differences are a dying breed.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I worked with a man in a voluntary capacity on a community newspaper. We met 3 times a month to do a monthly newspaper. To cut a long story short Robin disappeared without explanation for 6 months and then turned up as Laura in a floaty dress at our Christmas party.

It was a bit of a shock, talking to him and his wife they said that they were going to continue to live together "as sisters". Unfortunately that didn't, last their two grown up daughters became estranged and they split shortly afterward. A bit sad really.

Lost touch with Laura and have no idea whether she is happy or not.

Dick


----------

